# Meet the 12x12x12.



## qqwref (Nov 20, 2009)

I'd like to see you blindfold solve THIS, Mike!

http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=15424


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 20, 2009)

nice to meet you 12x12x12. I'd like to give you some M-slices if that ok with you.


----------



## Hakan (Nov 20, 2009)

I'd like to see some video proof of its functionality.


----------



## theretardedcuber (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## Nukoca (Nov 20, 2009)

theretardedcuber said:


>


----------



## Rook (Nov 20, 2009)

Imagine trying to assemble that beast...


----------



## vrumanuk (Nov 20, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> theretardedcuber said:
> 
> 
> >



..


----------



## esquimalt1 (Nov 20, 2009)

i want


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 20, 2009)

qqwref said:


> I'd like to see you blindfold solve THIS, Mike!



Mike! Mike! After you're done with the single BLD solve, TEAM BLD!  



@12x12x12
O_O Totally amazing!

Chris


----------



## retr0 (Nov 20, 2009)

Already saw it on TP, but this is well worth commenting on again:


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 20, 2009)

Rook said:


> Imagine trying to assemble that beast...



That would be fun


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 20, 2009)

Well, that would be significantly easier than the 13x13x13 I already talked about trying, so why not? 

And Chris, for sure team BLD would be fun. I'm ready whenever you are. (And I'm not joking.)

It is beautiful.


----------



## Arendil (Nov 20, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> theretardedcuber said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## Zubon (Nov 21, 2009)

Amazing!

With the amount of parts in this monster, I can't even imagine how much it would cost.

As for me, I know I would want one, but I don't think I would pay for one. Even my V-cube 7 hardly ever sees any action these days. It just takes too long to solve.


----------



## Owen (Nov 21, 2009)

Can whoever made this puzzle please give it to me? I would appriciate that.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 21, 2009)

I really am interested in this. But would this be any harder than a 7x7? No, after you've solved it once, a second time would be easy. To me, this isn't really a puzzle, if you've already solved the 7x7. People have solved Gabbasoft 20x20s, so I don't see how this would be any harder. It wouldn't.

One thing. On TP, he thanks Verdes a lot for his designs. Did he somehow modify the designs to suit the 12x12?

Also, why make a even numbered cube. I thought odd numbered cubes were easier to make?


----------



## qqwref (Nov 21, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> I really am interested in this. But would this be any harder than a 7x7? No, after you've solved it once, a second time would be easy. To me, this isn't really a puzzle, if you've already solved the 7x7. People have solved Gabbasoft 20x20s, so I don't see how this would be any harder. It wouldn't.


So? It's not like he built one for you... and don't get up on your high horse thinking puzzle designers don't understand that arbitrary NxNs are easy to solve. They do. They don't try to build the biggest NxN they can to make the most difficult puzzle - the challenge is in designing and building the thing, not in solving it later.



ZB_FTW!!! said:


> One thing. On TP, he thanks Verdes a lot for his designs. Did he somehow modify the designs to suit the 12x12?


He says he did.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 21, 2009)

HOLY CHEESY HAM! That thing is awesome, I can't wait for a video. I'm very curious on the design he used to eliminate the hidden layer. Although I doubt this will be mass-produced very soon, I really want to get one.


----------



## bobso2 (Nov 21, 2009)

lolz that thing is a beast! however, it looks very cool!! but is it easy to handle?

I think it must be very huge, What's the size of that cube?

Boaz


----------



## sky (Nov 21, 2009)

who can tell me where can buy the...6x6x6,7x7x7cube.tell me please...


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 21, 2009)

v-cubes.com


----------



## bobso2 (Nov 21, 2009)

sky said:


> who can tell me where can buy the...6x6x6,7x7x7cube.tell me please...



www.v-cubes.com


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 21, 2009)

I don't get it. Is this made using the v-cubes patent or is this an original design?


----------



## PEZenfuego (Nov 21, 2009)

v cube only goes 2-11. The creator claims that it does not use v cube mechanism. It doesn't matter though because unless he/she patents it, we aren't going to see the mechanism.


----------



## xb27 (Nov 21, 2009)

My school's web cannot go to the Twistypuzzle.com lol

Can anyone help me to see that? Tks


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Nov 21, 2009)

That's terrible! Well, anyway, here's what the topics look like. Let me know if you you can't see the pictures, because I linked directly to the topics. At liljthedude's suggestion below, I've put this really LONG post in a spoiler thingy.



Spoiler



Upcoming puzzle - the 12th cube


Leslie Le said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Below is a preview of the upcoming cube. As you know, there must be something different from usual rather than the number of layers. More information will be supplied within this topic in a couple of weeks.
> 
> ...



*After some questions, here's how he answered:*


Leslie Le said:


> Thanks for your attention! Here are answers to some questions:
> 
> @Kapusta: No, it is highly unlikely that it will be mass produced due to free shaped parts as well as commercial considerations.
> 
> ...





Leslie Le said:


> I'll answer some questions here.
> 
> @merlintocs: Although Youtube is banned here, it will be posted somewhere.
> 
> ...





Leslie Le said:


> @jmcclure: Surely enough, there must be a core.
> 
> @Pantazis:
> Hi Pantazis, as far as I know from TP, you've been very active in defending for IPs as well as accusing KO factories, fully appreciated. However, I have solid reasons that my mechanism remains fair even if it goes back to 6x6x6.
> ...





Leslie Le said:


> Parts ready
> 
> 
> Due to sharp drop in temperature recent days(southern China), molding/casting costs more time.



*Then he posted this topic:*

The world's first 12x12x12 cube (not stickered)


Leslie Le said:


> I must confess that I've already calmed down to finally see it working, do you?  Sorry for a long wait.
> 
> There are some black parts, it's just for test of solid dyeing in replacement of stickering which is not quite suitable for small facelets.
> 
> ...



*& finally, this topic:*

The process of making the 12th cube


Leslie Le said:


> The process of making the cube
> 
> Roughly half a year ago, I know nothing about molding/casting. It was TP that helped me out of difficulties in 12x12x12 project. Although I took a different routine finally, I felt it naturally to share with you my limited experiences.
> 
> ...


----------



## liljthedude (Nov 21, 2009)

MM&P Put it in a spoiler tag



Spoiler



LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST LONG POST


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 21, 2009)

Zubon said:


> Amazing!
> 
> With the amount of parts in this monster, I can't even imagine how much it would cost.
> 
> As for me, I know I would want one, but I don't think I would pay for one. Even my V-cube 7 hardly ever sees any action these days. It just takes too long to solve.



Well a 17x17 is 3500 so.... maybe 2500?


----------



## sky (Nov 23, 2009)

thanks...


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 24, 2009)

It would probably feel like hell to
1)Disassemble and Assemble the CUbe
2)Sanding down EACH piece. Sanding an Eastsheen 4x4x4 is already painful.
3)Laying them all out to Lube
4)Put stickers on them...Scratch that, tiles.
5)Your friend thru it on the ground. Punch him.
6)To even buy it.

...Hmmm...shouldn't the cube be just a widdle bit more round?


----------

